# New York Ambulance License?



## DeadeyeDiaZ (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone know what license you need to drive an ambulance in the state of New York, how to obtain it, and what's required? Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2010)

You need a New York driver's license.

The only place that has an ambulance licesnse is CA.


----------



## DeadeyeDiaZ (May 30, 2010)

Thank you! But, do I need a specific new york state drivers license, like a certain class? Or simply a regular state license?


----------



## Rob123 (May 30, 2010)

As firecoins said "New York driver's license". A regular "Class D" license will do.


----------



## DeadeyeDiaZ (May 30, 2010)

I appreciate the reply from both of you. Thank you very much!


----------



## ajax (May 31, 2010)

Related: Will anyone, anywhere, let you work for them with an out of state drivers license?


----------



## DeadeyeDiaZ (May 31, 2010)

I think the FDNY let's you have an out of state license, as long as your license is valid in the actual state of New York. Just call up any companies you are interested in!


----------



## DeadeyeDiaZ (May 31, 2010)

I think the FDNY let's you have an out of state license, as long as your license is valid in the actual state of New York. Just call up any companies you are interested in!


----------



## firecoins (May 31, 2010)

any valid driver's license will allow you to work.  If you live in NY, you will be required to get a NYDL.  If you live in NJ you will be require to display the NJ DL.  etc etc with where ever you live.


----------



## mar7967 (Jul 1, 2010)

ajax said:


> Related: Will anyone, anywhere, let you work for them with an out of state drivers license?



Depends on what their insurance says. I am a college student in NY with a NJ license. I work at two agencies (one collegiate, one township) that allow me to drive with my NJ license. Another place that I have looked into would not allow me to drive without a NY license


----------

